# [SOLVED] hp psc 2355



## ert6ic (Sep 22, 2010)

the blue screen with "error#s and letters)"on little lcd screen appears more frequently than before, unplugged power cord and usb cable then plugged back in, pc detected it, then after 1 minute or two, blue screen returns with "error........", every time with different error messages, also the power light and quotation mark will blinking too. my pc is running windows xp.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: hp psc 2355*

Can you post the error message that you are receiving?

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the HP software/Driver


----------



## ert6ic (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: hp psc 2355*

i had tried and uninstall and re-install,still same issues the error message this time is 0x88076c90, it will be different every time.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: hp psc 2355*

Have you tried resetting the printer using the procedure *here*


----------



## ert6ic (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: hp psc 2355*

thank you for above link, i did not work at the first time, took about 4 time, finally it works now, thanks


----------

